# Auflösung von 3650



## AtotheZ (16. November 2008)

Hallo,
wie hoch ist die max. Auflösung der Grafikkarte ATI Radeon HD 3650.


----------



## PC Heini (16. November 2008)

Grüss Dich

Google hat mir das gesagt; http://www.netto24.ch/microspot/pro...id=F3C9EFBCD9382AB45822FEBCB3D66258?current=2

Hoffe, dass es das war, was Du gesucht hast.


----------

